# WWYD- possible accidental pregnancy



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 7, 2012)

So,  under two weeks ago my daughters LaMancha jumped out of the 60" high stall and over a few fences. We found her < 15 minutes later near the neighbor's buck. She wasn't due to be in heat, (it was only two weeks since l last heat, IIRC) but was acting like it- hence being in the stall at night since we know she *can * jump the fences. I thought she smelled buck-y, daughter didn't, and my daughter is pretty perceptive of these things.

So, I was all set to Lute her at 14 days. She's a registered goat that my daughter shows and she really wants to show the doe dry a bit longer- she's just under 12 months. OTOH, if this accident was with a registered dairy Buck, we'd probably just let it go- but it was with a big beautiful Boer.  Definitely don't want a first freshener having 1/2 Boers in May. May isn't a great time for kidding in Florida due to parasites, cocci, etc. 

Today she looks swollen, almost like she might be coming into heat. I'm watching her really close tomorrow and might go next door and make a buck rag for something else to analyze. LOL. 

WWYD? 

BTW, I tried calling the vet about getting Lutalyse and the receptionist was very NOT helpful. Tried to tell me to call the feed store even when I told her it was prescription only. I guess I can call Monday and try again- or stop in, but it's 30 minutes and not on my way anywhere. Is it something the vet would likely just sell me one dose of? They don't see a lot of goats, but did do our health certificate for the fair and see horses, etc.  I can call the breeder we got her from since I'm thinking she would have some, but, honestly, I'm a bit embarrassed to. Probably shouldn't be. I feel like a bad parent of a teenage that's into trouble.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2012)

When my young goat had a whoopsy I watched her to see if she came into heat again and she did. Of course, then she managed to sneak a date somehow anyways and kidded several weeks before I thought she was exposed. Luckily, all went well anyways. And I knew who the daddy was since the kid had blue eyes and I only had one blue eyed buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

I would think the vet would sell just one dose of Lutalyse unless they don't really use it. I would try calling again and seeing if you can speak with the vet.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I swallowed my pride and wrote the breeder we got her from. We shall see. We still have a week till she should be in heat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

If she is of acceptable size let her go, have the kids. JMHO but luting for any reason other than a serious health risk to the doe is silly.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> If she is of acceptable size let her go, have the kids. JMHO but luting for any reason other than a serious health risk to the doe is silly.


I have luted for reasons other than a "serious" health risk.  To each it's own.  I would watch for heat and then lute if she doesn't come into heat.  Two reasons, one you will miss a show season and two you will have non-registered kids.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 10, 2012)

Even a huge boer buck and a young LaMancha? 

My daughter lost her first goat (Pygmy/boer mix) that we bought bred because it was bred to a boer and the babies were WAY to big. She was her first goat and we didn't do our homework like we should have. Of coarse, we learned after we bought her what happened and did everything we could, including helping position the kids, but they physically wouldn't fit. It was so sad. I just can't risk that again. Not for the goat as much as for my daughter. She's done really well  handling it, but I can't put her through that again if I can help it.

Hopefully the doe will come into heat and I don't have to worry about it. 

And, yes, I hate to do anything unnatural, but there will be *some* health risk if we let it go. It's also financially not a great plan because my daughter bought the goat with her own money, so she'd really like to recoup some of that to support her project by selling registered babies. $50 vs $200+ is a huge difference, plus showing, etc.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 10, 2012)

Hopefully she will come back into heat for you, but I do think you have good reason to lute if she doesn't.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

FH- is that the cute lil bad lamancha your talking about, the one climbing through the top of the window for hay? 
I sure  do hopes she goes back into heat, I know what you mean. Hate to lose a doe from something like that.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> FH- is that the cute lil bad lamancha your talking about, the one climbing through the top of the window for hay?
> I sure  do hopes she goes back into heat, I know what you mean. Hate to lose a doe from something like that.


Yep, one in the same. Right now I'm glad we only have one LaMancha. I'm not sure I could handle two of her.

Two of the kids (the ones that are interested in goats) are getting a Nigerian Dwarf for Christmas. I'm thrilled with the fact that I don't have to worry about her jumping over the fence. And, since we have a little dog that can't get out of the yard- I'm not worried about any place she can get under the fence either. 

On the plus side, it's been an educational experience for my daughter. She knows all about heat cycles and breeding now.  Best comment ever: "Mom, she's just crazy for all the wrong billys and way before she should be!" I'm going to remind her of that one when she's a teenager.


----------



## 4H Momma (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm new to BYH and since we are having a blizzard right now I'm reading LOTS of posts and I just have to tell you about my Nigerian Dwarf doe that can jump ANYTHING!
 We have tried EVERYTHING to contain her and she can jump/climb out /in anywhere she pleases! She has taught herself how to 'bank-shot' off the sides of buildings to go over fences. She has taught herself how to climb "no climb" horse fencing. She DIGGS under fences. We've NEVER had a Nigerian like her before! My 16 year old daughter is TRYING to get this doe bred so she can show her at 4H fair next year- however this doe will NOT stay with the buck- gets away and jumps over the fence, travels across the farm and jumps back over a 5' fence and puts herself back with the other does. If this doe didn't have the breeding and awesome personality she has, she would be at the sale barn!


Chrystal


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 28, 2012)

4H Momma said:
			
		

> I'm new to BYH and since we are having a blizzard right now I'm reading LOTS of posts and I just have to tell you about my Nigerian Dwarf doe that can jump ANYTHING!
> We have tried EVERYTHING to contain her and she can jump/climb out /in anywhere she pleases! She has taught herself how to 'bank-shot' off the sides of buildings to go over fences. She has taught herself how to climb "no climb" horse fencing. She DIGGS under fences. We've NEVER had a Nigerian like her before! My 16 year old daughter is TRYING to get this doe bred so she can show her at 4H fair next year- however this doe will NOT stay with the buck- gets away and jumps over the fence, travels across the farm and jumps back over a 5' fence and puts herself back with the other does. If this doe didn't have the breeding and awesome personality she has, she would be at the sale barn!
> 
> 
> Chrystal


This is NOT what I want to hear. Two of my kids just got a ND for Christmas. LOL.

I wish that this doe didn't want to be bred though. We have to keep her open till June, then she will be going for a visit with the *right* buck and I sure hope she'll settle down. She calls to the neighbor's boys that are *far* away on her 20 acres and out of sight all the time when she's in heat and even tries to seduce her wethered buddy, who has nothing to offer. She jumps over the fence so often that our neighbor's doe (in adjoining field) doesn't even care that she's in with her and her babies anymore- and she's a very protective mommy goat that doesn't like unknown visitors wither her babies. She's the worst when she's in heat, but today she jumped out twice and she's not in heat now. So, she's tied for a few hours hoping that she'll be satisfied to eat her own 2 acres of grass after that. 

If she wasn't my daughter's very well-bred show goat, yes, I'd trade her in on a more manageable model for sure. I'm just *really* hoping that she settles down when she's bred and at least after she kids. I know her mom is a very laid back goat, so here is to hoping.


----------

